# Entertainment Forum > Soapboards Reality Games > Deal Or No Deal >  Chloe O Brien

## Abi

Chloe O Brien's Game
Next up, is Chloe O Brien!

Heres the scoreboard to start with;



BOXES LEFT: 
2   5    7    9   13   *14*   17     19

What box do you want as your own?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I will pick no 14 as my own box please Noel

----------


## Abi

Okie Pokie! 

What 5 boxes do you want to open to begin with?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I would like to choose 1, 8, 12, 15 & 21 (fingers crossed)

----------


## Abi

*Box 1: 50p
Box 8: Â£1000
Box 12: Â£100,000
Box 15: Â£5000
Box 21: Â£35,000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£5000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

you're having a laugh  :Rotfl:   no deal

----------


## Abi

What 3 boxes do you want to open now?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

ooohhhh decisions decisions I will open 4, 16 & 20

----------


## Abi

*Box 4: Â£50,000
Box 16: Â£10,000
Box 20: Â£3000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£4000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

oh noel you're talents are wasted as a game show host  :Stick Out Tongue:  I need serious money to buy some serious s**t hot wepons as CTU only gave me a poxy taser last year No Deal

----------


## Abi

hehehe!!

What are your next 3 boxes?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

eenny meenny minnie mo 3, 10 & 18 (draw low numbers or else)

----------


## Abi

*Box 3: Â£5
Box 10: Â£50
Box 18: Â£75,000*



Bankers Offer: Â£7000

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

2 low numbers not bad noel but not good enough. Tell Mr banker to stick his Â£7000  where the sun don't shine NO Deal

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes???????????/

----------


## Chloe O'brien

give me 6, 11 & 22 and no funny business

----------


## Abi

*Box 6: 1p
Box 11: Â£15,000
Box 22: Â£10*



_Bankers Offer: Â£9,750_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Are you on medication or something. Seriously. Tell the banker to stop wasting my time. When he's got a sensible offer to bring to the table then we'll talk. I got my eye on an army tank and they aint cheap in LA No Deal

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes then?!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

okay mr crinkly bottom hit me with 4, 16 & 20

----------


## Abi

You've already opened all of those boxes, Kath  :Smile:  Could you pick a different 3, which haven't been opened yet?

----------


## alan45

> You've already opened all of those boxes, Kath  Could you pick a different 3, which haven't been opened yet?


Good try Kath :Thumbsup:   :Rotfl:

----------

Chloe O'brien (27-01-2007)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

sorry my mistake i'll have 5,9 & 13 instead

----------


## Abi

*Box 5: Â£750
Box 9: Â£20,000
Box 13: Â£250*



_Bankers Offer: Â£24,000_

Its an All or Nothing Senario: Deal or No Deal?

----------


## alan45

Go for it Kath you can pay for my helicopter trip

----------


## Abi

> Go for it Kath you can pay for my helicopter trip


Oi! Out of the thread till the end please  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Now you talking my lingo.  I just need to consult my CTU collegues. keep talking boy No deal the Â£250K has my name on it  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> Go for it Kath you can pay for my helicopter trip
> 
> 
> Oi! Out of the thread till the end please


 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Bow:

----------


## Abi

What are your final 3 boxes then, Kath? Avoid the Â£250,000!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

my final three boxes are 2, 17 & 19 Alan rev up that engine I'm coming to get cha  :Rotfl:

----------


## Abi

*Box 2: Â£1
Box 17: Â£100
Box 19: Â£500*



_Bankers Offer: Â£100,000_

Massive offer! Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

oh my word jack they're offering us Â£100,000 we could buy 2 tanks and a rocket launcher with that. What do you think? :Ponder:   :Ponder:  no the 250K still there. NO DEAL. I'm on a sausage roll  :Lol:

----------


## alan45

> oh my word jack they're offering us Â£100,000 we could buy 2 tanks and a rocket launcher with that. What do you think?  no the 250K still there. NO DEAL. I'm on a sausage roll


And fly me to Glasgow First class

----------


## Abi

Are you ready to open box 14, and see what you have won, Kath?!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Open the box just for the record do you know there's a guy behind you with a gun at you're head. So you'd better open the right box  :Ninja:

----------


## alan45

> Open the box just for the record do you know there's a guy behind you with a gun at you're head. So you'd better open the right box


All my bags are packed and Im ready to go ...............................................Im leaving on a jet plane

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Originally Posted by Chloe O'Brien
> 
> 
> Open the box just for the record do you know there's a guy behind you with a gun at you're head. So you'd better open the right box 
> 
> 
> All my bags are packed and Im ready to go ...............................................Im leaving on a jet plane


Fly me to the moon da da da da

----------


## Abi

Kath...

Box 14 Contained...

*10p*
I'm so sorry! 

Its really strange how Luna and Bree both picked Â£750, then you and Dave both picked 10p...

Yours and Daves games were totally different, even though you had the same amount in the boxes. So well played, and well done on making it individual (Though i'm not sure what to think about Alan gate-crashing!). And sorry about not having the big one!

----------


## alan45

> Kath...
> 
> Box 14 Contained...
> 
> *10p*
>  (Though i'm not sure what to think about Alan gate-crashing!). !


Big Deal always has a heckler.

Dont worry Kath Im on on Sunday I'll get the big one

----------


## Chloe O'brien

10p WTF am I supposed to buy with 10p I'll have to buy a water pistol  :Rotfl:  well you know what they say. you can't miss what you didn't have. Can I have another turn. Thanks Abi for a great game

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Originally Posted by Abi
> 
> 
> Kath...
> 
> Box 14 Contained...
> 
> *10p* 
> (Though i'm not sure what to think about Alan gate-crashing!). !
> ...


I'm coming on too cheer you on or heckle you  :Lol:

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Abi
> ...


Its ok Ive just fixed it for you Kath

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Whooo whooo I've just won Â£250 grand. Man I've always wanted to fly a helicopter

----------


## Abi

You cheeky bunch! Well, theres a second chance with Alans game- might be able to top Dave then!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> You cheeky bunch! Well, theres a second chance with Alans game- might be able to top Dave then!


Davey is far to young to have that kind of money he'll only waste it on girls clothes  :Rotfl:

----------


## Behemoth

Checked this game and it's OK.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Originally Posted by Abi
> 
> 
> You cheeky bunch! Well, theres a second chance with Alans game- might be able to top Dave then!
> 
> 
> Davey is far to young to have that kind of money he'll only waste it on girls clothes


 :EEK!:   I would not!  :Rotfl:  

Anyway great game Kath even though you went home with 10p, you fought to the end!  :Thumbsup:   :Clap:

----------

